# CASUALS CAR SHOW HOP RESULTS



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

I'AM HERE AT THE SHOW RIGHT NOW, I WILL UPDATE NYOU GUYS ON WHO HIT'S WHAT,,,

OVER 25 HOPPERS


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## malomonte (Apr 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

thank's truucha..


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

HORALE HOMIE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 15 2007, 02:08 PM~8313149
> *HORALE HOMIE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


* O.K THE HOP WILL START IN 5 MINTUES, I WILL BRING YOU MINUTE BY MINUTE PICTURES AN HOP RESULTS,,, WE HAVE GONE WIRELESS NOW !!!!*


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

oh snap!


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*HERE WE GO, FIRST HOP*

*AIRBAG TRUCK,,, 50 INCHES ( SANTA ANA,CA )*



















*O SHIT THE SECOND HOP IS ABOUT TO START*


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*40 INCHES AIRBAG CUTLASS FROM EPIC CAR CLUB,,, BALL JOINT BROKE*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*JUST US C.C DID 30 SOMETHING ????*










*KOOL AID HYDRAULICS, FORGOT THE INCHES*










*ANOTHER KOOL AID BUILT CAR*










*DAMN NEXT CAR IS ALL READY IN THE PIT,*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*DARRELL SINGLE PUMP*


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

MAN PROP'S TO YOU TRUUCHA..GOOD IDEA ON THAT.... :biggrin: 

THANK'S FOR THE UP DATE'S ON THE PIT YOU ARE STILL #1


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*JUST DIP N C.C* *WHERE'S NENE ???*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*12 YEAR OLD GIRL FROM BAJITO C.C ON THE SWITCH*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*SAN BERNARDINO IN THE HOUSE,,,, 83 INCHES HARD !!!*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*DAMN MY BATTERY TO MY LAPTOP IS DIEING AN I FORGOT THE CHARGER, DAMN I WILL POST UP THE PICTURES TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME,

I WILL GO TO CRENSHAW AFTER THIS SEE YOU GUYS TONIGHT, GOT TO GO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, THE NEXT HOPPER IS PULLING IN THE PIT NOW !!!!*


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

what time you rolling to crenshaw?


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

I'AM HERE RIGHT NOW,,,,,


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 15 2007, 09:15 PM~8315692
> *I'AM HERE RIGHT NOW,,,,,
> *


 whats going on out there and where exactly...I'll go again if it's on.


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

NICE PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 15 2007, 02:25 PM~8313483
> * O.K THE HOP WILL START IN 5 MINTUES, I WILL BRING YOU MINUTE BY MINUTE PICTURES AN HOP RESULTS,,, WE HAVE GONE WIRELESS NOW !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


your setup looks like a cop car :roflmao:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*O.K HERE ARE THE REST OF THE PICTURES FROM YESTERDAYS HOP !!!*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*MIKE HITTING BETWEEN 83 AN 90 INCHES*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*ALEX HITTING 82 INCHES*


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 16 2007, 11:11 AM~8318937
> *ALEX HITTING 82 INCHES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*HITTING 83 INCHES*


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*HAPPY FROM JUST US C.C*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

:thumbsup: 25 Hoppers :0


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 15 2007, 03:50 PM~8313566
> *DAMN MY BATTERY TO MY LAPTOP IS DIEING AN I FORGOT THE CHARGER,  DAMN I WILL POST UP THE PICTURES TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME,
> 
> I WILL GO TO CRENSHAW AFTER THIS SEE YOU GUYS TONIGHT, GOT TO GO,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, THE NEXT HOPPER IS PULLING IN THE PIT NOW !!!!
> *


he stopped posting pics at the show because happys ostrage boots and truuchas ostrage boots were going to start fighting each other.thank god i was there to stop it from happening. "CRUELTY TO ANIMALS" :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 16 2007, 11:35 AM~8319152
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Truucha did you get my PM. 


Juan KT


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 16 2007, 11:32 AM~8319115
> *he stopped posting pics at the show because happys ostrage boots and truuchas ostrage boots were going to start fighting each other.thank god i was there to stop it from happening.    "CRUELTY TO ANIMALS" :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Hernan (Oct 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 16 2007, 11:20 AM~8319004
> *HAPPY FROM JUST US C.C
> 
> 
> ...



HAPPY representing!!!


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 15 2007, 02:42 PM~8313541
> *DARRELL SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> ...


single pump 81" :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 16 2007, 10:09 AM~8318913
> *MIKE HITTING BETWEEN 83 AN 90 INCHES
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I have some good hopping videos from last night hop at kool aid.. will post later


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 15 2007, 02:25 PM~8313483
> * O.K THE HOP WILL START IN 5 MINTUES, I WILL BRING YOU MINUTE BY MINUTE PICTURES AN HOP RESULTS,,, WE HAVE GONE WIRELESS NOW !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

BORING!!!!!....TELL THEM TO HIT FROM THE DOOR OR INSIDE THE CAR, GET RID OF THOSE BIG ASS TIRES TOO.


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 04:45 PM~8321948
> *BORING!!!!!....TELL THEM TO HIT FROM THE DOOR OR INSIDE THE CAR, GET RID OF THOSE BIG ASS TIRES TOO.
> *


bend over and i will hit it from the door on the floor in the car in your yard on fire with big tires :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 16 2007, 05:55 PM~8322005
> *bend over and i will hit it from the door on the floor in the car in your yard on fire with big tires  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ENGLISH PLEASE. :uh:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 04:59 PM~8322040
> *ENGLISH PLEASE. :uh:
> *


cheerleader :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 16 2007, 01:45 PM~8320697
> *I have some good hopping videos from last night hop at kool aid.. will post later
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 16 2007, 06:05 PM~8322072
> *cheerleader  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


STILL BORING!!!! :yessad: SHOULDA BEEN AT THE RIDATHON :yes:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 16 2007, 05:07 PM~8322096
> *STILL BORING!!!! :yessad: SHOULDA BEEN AT THE RIDATHON :yes:
> *


I DID GO :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 16 2007, 06:24 PM~8322229
> *HE DONT HAVE A CAR AND HE DONT HAVE MONEY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Here is Daryl after the show
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Jul 16 2007, 05:55 PM~8322512
> *Here is Daryl after the show
> View My Video] [/URL]
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Alex and Kool Aid

View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

alex's

View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*KOOL AID IN THE HOUSE BUMPER CHECK'N*


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 16 2007, 11:55 PM~8325136
> *
> *


x3


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 16 2007, 11:59 AM~8319878
> *single pump 81"  :0  :0  :0
> *


chuy will break u off!!!!! :0 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jul 16 2007, 10:32 AM~8319115
> *he stopped posting pics at the show because happys ostrage boots and truuchas ostrage boots were going to start fighting each other.thank god i was there to stop it from happening.    "CRUELTY TO ANIMALS" :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2007, 07:21 AM~8326406
> *chuy will break u off!!!!! :0  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


what time :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 17 2007, 09:43 AM~8327337
> *Can we all just get along.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 17 2007, 09:49 AM~8327386
> *what time  :biggrin:
> *


chuy wants his rim :biggrin: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

koolaid


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 15 2007, 04:38 PM~8313524
> *JUST US C.C DID 30 SOMETHING ????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

KOOL-AID 1323864-5050


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 16 2007, 11:14 PM~8324498
> *KOOL AID IN THE HOUSE BUMPER CHECK'N
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Garcias Customs

View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

kool aids lac doing 80 or 81 went up with alex's g body
View My Video] [/URL]


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

*if your going to edit my topic why don't you take out all the bullshit an not just mine* *big rich*


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 17 2007, 11:20 PM~8334340
> *if your going to edit my topic why don't you take out all the bullshit an not just mine big rich
> *


what other bullshit ?


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

*NICE PICS TRUUCHA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ESPEACIALLY THIS ONE OF MY DAUGHTER TAYLOR :wave: *





> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 15 2007, 03:45 PM~8313550
> *12 YEAR OLD GIRL FROM BAJITO C.C ON THE SWITCH
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 05:46 AM~8334736
> *what other bullshit ?
> *


I AGREE THAT SEEMS LIKE SOME FAVORTISM BIG HOMIE...........YOU SHOULD HAVE DELETED THE POST THAT GOT ALL THE SHIT TALKING STARTED...........AND SINCE YOU ACT LIKE YOU DONT KNOW WHAT OR WHERE IT IS TRY PAGE 3 HOMES........... :thumbsdown:

AND LAST TIME I CHECKED THIS WAS A FREE COUNTRY WITH FREEDOM OF SPEECH , OR TYPE!!!!!

THIS JUST MAKES SPIKE LOOK MORE GUILTY :uh: MORE POLITICAL COVER UP


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 18 2007, 09:10 AM~8336347
> *I AGREE THAT SEEMS LIKE SOME FAVORTISM BIG HOMIE...........YOU SHOULD HAVE DELETED THE POST THAT GOT ALL THE SHIT TALKING STARTED...........AND SINCE YOU ACT LIKE YOU DONT KNOW WHAT OR WHERE IT IS TRY PAGE 3 HOMES........... :thumbsdown:
> 
> AND LAST TIME I CHECKED THIS WAS A FREE COUNTRY WITH FREEDOM OF SPEECH , OR TYPE!!!!!
> ...


STFU


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

MY BAD TRUUCHA I MISSED THOSE OTHER POST,YES IT IS A FREE COUNTRY,JUST TRYING TO ELIMINATE THE SHIT TALKING


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 17 2007, 10:33 AM~8327733
> *chuy wants his rim :biggrin:  :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


what time :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 18 2007, 09:30 AM~8336525
> *MY BAD TRUUCHA I MISSED THOSE OTHER POST,YES IT IS A FREE COUNTRY,JUST TRYING  TO ELIMINATE THE SHIT TALKING
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 18 2007, 12:29 PM~8337900
> *what time  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Dam my primo went down there 2 check out the show and said he was having a good time until some sorry ass fool started tripping cause he we went down there from Woodland , Ca. He got jumped at the show cause I guess they thought he was a Norteno . I'll be the 1 to let you know that SOCIOS is not a gang related club and sorry if anyone got the wrong Idea . Hoefully we can go 2 your next annual event and bring our cars and not have 2 worry about fools trippin. Good show Casuals my primo showed me some cool pics just hope them haters aren't there next year . PEACE


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 18 2007, 11:01 PM~8342389
> *Dam my primo went down there 2 check out the show and said he was having a good time until some sorry ass fool started tripping cause he we went down there from Woodland , Ca. He got jumped at the show cause I guess they thought he was a Norteno . I'll be the 1 to let you know that SOCIOS is not a gang related club and sorry if anyone got the wrong Idea . Hoefully we can go 2 your next annual event and bring our cars and not have 2 worry about fools trippin. Good show Casuals my primo showed me some cool pics just hope them haters aren't there next year . PEACE
> *


THATS FUCKED UP I SEEN HIM WALKING WITH HIS GIRL SHE WAS ALSO FLYING A SOCIOS SHIRT AND ITS WRONG CAUSE WE GO UP NORTH TO FRESNO AND SAC WITH THE UCE FAM AND PEOPLE DONT TRIP ON US AND WE FLY LA COLORS AND THEY KNOW WE COME FROM OVER HERE. BUT SORRY TO HEAR THAT ABOUT YOUR COUSIN BRO NEXT TIME YOU GUYS COME DOWN HIT A HOMIE UP AND WE WILL TRY TO TO KEEP THINGS STRAIGHT CAUSE YOU GUYS COME TO SUPPORT SHOWS NOT TO GANG BANG


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 20 2007, 07:38 AM~8352285
> *THATS FUCKED UP I SEEN HIM WALKING WITH HIS GIRL SHE WAS ALSO FLYING A SOCIOS SHIRT AND ITS WRONG CAUSE WE GO UP NORTH TO FRESNO AND SAC WITH THE UCE FAM AND PEOPLE DONT TRIP ON US AND WE FLY LA COLORS AND THEY KNOW WE COME FROM OVER HERE. BUT SORRY TO HEAR THAT ABOUT YOUR COUSIN BRO NEXT TIME YOU GUYS COME DOWN HIT A HOMIE UP AND WE WILL TRY TO TO KEEP THINGS STRAIGHT CAUSE YOU GUYS COME TO SUPPORT SHOWS NOT TO GANG BANG
> *


Cool next time we go dowm there we'll hit you up  we're not going 2 trip on a couple of knuckle heads that are there trying 2 prevent us from having a good time peace


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 19 2007, 12:01 AM~8342389
> *Dam my primo went down there 2 check out the show and said he was having a good time until some sorry ass fool started tripping cause he we went down there from Woodland , Ca. He got jumped at the show cause I guess they thought he was a Norteno . I'll be the 1 to let you know that SOCIOS is not a gang related club and sorry if anyone got the wrong Idea . Hoefully we can go 2 your next annual event and bring our cars and not have 2 worry about fools trippin. Good show Casuals my primo showed me some cool pics just hope them haters aren't there next year . PEACE
> *


DAMM SORRY 2 HEAR THAT HOMIE HEY DID THIS HAPPEN INSIDE OR OUT SIDE THE SHOW :angry:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 18 2007, 10:10 AM~8336347
> *I AGREE THAT SEEMS LIKE SOME FAVORTISM BIG HOMIE...........YOU SHOULD HAVE DELETED THE POST THAT GOT ALL THE SHIT TALKING STARTED...........AND SINCE YOU ACT LIKE YOU DONT KNOW WHAT OR WHERE IT IS TRY PAGE 3 HOMES........... :thumbsdown:
> 
> AND LAST TIME I CHECKED THIS WAS A FREE COUNTRY WITH FREEDOM OF SPEECH , OR TYPE!!!!!
> ...


 :0


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ALL EYES ON ME_@Jul 20 2007, 06:57 PM~8356134
> *DAMM SORRY 2 HEAR THAT HOMIE HEY DID THIS HAPPEN INSIDE OR OUT SIDE THE SHOW :angry:
> *



Inside the show while the hop was going on


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 18 2007, 11:01 PM~8342389
> *Dam my primo went down there 2 check out the show and said he was having a good time until some sorry ass fool started tripping cause he we went down there from Woodland , Ca. He got jumped at the show cause I guess they thought he was a Norteno . I'll be the 1 to let you know that SOCIOS is not a gang related club and sorry if anyone got the wrong Idea . Hoefully we can go 2 your next annual event and bring our cars and not have 2 worry about fools trippin. Good show Casuals my primo showed me some cool pics just hope them haters aren't there next year . PEACE
> *


say bro i was there at the show and i saw them wearing there shirts and i
didnt see anyone triping on that and we even had some members checking out the hop i was still were the show was and i didnt hear anything or see anything so 
you realy got to get your story straight homie because this will bring some bad vives agains the no.cal and so cal clubs ,imperials had clubs from fresno and no one trip .


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 20 2007, 10:21 PM~8357151
> *say bro i was there at the show and i saw them wearing there shirts and i
> didnt see anyone triping on that and we even had some members checking out the hop i was still were the show was and i didnt hear anything  or see anything so
> you  realy got to get your story straight homie because this will bring some bad vives agains the no.cal and so cal clubs ,imperials had clubs from fresno and no one trip .
> *




My story is straight.  I'm not trying 2 bring bad vibes 4 Norcal or Socal I just thought it sucked that he got jumped . Like i said before SOCIOS is not a gang related club and I just hope that maybe we can go down there next year and hang out with you guys and not have 2 worry about any body trippin. The same would be 4 you guys if you ever came 2 our show we would welcome you guy or anyone no matter where their from. Hopefully you understand


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 15 2007, 01:08 PM~8313149
> *HORALE HOMIE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 21 2007, 07:21 AM~8358364
> *My story is straight.   I'm not trying 2 bring bad vibes 4 Norcal or Socal I just thought it sucked that he got jumped . OH BY THE WAY NO ONE EVER ACCUSED SOCIO'S TO BE GANG RELATED*


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 23 2007, 10:25 AM~8370678
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 23 2007, 10:46 AM~8370839
> *IM TELLING YOU HOMIE . YOU WERE NOT THERE.BUT IF YOU HAVE BEEN THERE YOU WOULD HAVE NOTICE SOMETHING LIKE THAT HAPPENING .LIKE I SAID I WAS THERE I DIDNT SEE ANYBODY RUNNING TO SEE A FIGHT OR EVEN HEARING THAT SOMEONE GOT JUMP.AGAING IF YOU WERE NOT THERE ITS NOT FAIR TO CASUALS CAR CLUB TO PUT SOME KIND OF RAPP ON THERE SHOW ,I WAS OUT THERE WITH MY FAMILY AND FREINDS BELIEVE ME WE ALL WOULD HAVE HEARD  :uh:OH BY THE WAY NO ONE EVER ACCUSED SOCIO'S TO BE  GANG RELATED
> *


----------



## 67GTIMESL.A (Apr 10, 2007)

ttt 


> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 16 2007, 10:11 AM~8318937
> *ALEX HITTING 82 INCHES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Jul 23 2007, 09:46 AM~8370839
> *IM TELLING YOU HOMIE . YOU WERE NOT THERE.BUT IF YOU HAVE BEEN THERE YOU WOULD HAVE NOTICE SOMETHING LIKE THAT HAPPENING .LIKE I SAID I WAS THERE I DIDNT SEE ANYBODY RUNNING TO SEE A FIGHT OR EVEN HEARING THAT SOMEONE GOT JUMP.AGAING IF YOU WERE NOT THERE ITS NOT FAIR TO CASUALS CAR CLUB TO PUT SOME KIND OF RAPP ON THERE SHOW ,I WAS OUT THERE WITH MY FAMILY AND FREINDS BELIEVE ME WE ALL WOULD HAVE HEARD  :uh:OH BY THE WAY NO ONE EVER ACCUSED SOCIO'S TO BE  GANG RELATED
> *


So are you callin the homie a liar? Check it out the homie from Socios got jumped for no other reason than he was from Northern Cali. Thats some str8 bullshit que no? Case closed.


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 27 2007, 10:28 AM~8405607
> *So are you callin the homie a liar?  Check it out the homie from Socios got jumped for no other reason than he was from Northern Cali.  Thats some str8 bullshit que no?  Case closed.
> *


thats kool homie's we will leave it at that.no problem   but who exatcly were the vatos that jump the homie.was it members from a car club or gansters from azusa.see homie you need to be more spacific about who did it


----------

